# camping la pineda salou



## 109168 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi there, as a relatively newbie..I apologise if this topic is in the wrong place..there!! I want to know has anyone stayed at the above campsite in Spain and can they recommend it..I plan to go that way for a month in October...also has anyone been to Port Aventurer Theme park...What is it like..Blackpool springs to mind..I hope not.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Port Aventura is similar to Alton Towers,

Pete.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hello, I haven't been to the campsite, or portaventura, but I have heard that it is good, there are shows as well as rides, so something for everyone,

I saw the water park when I was there, that didnt look much. 
Salou is nice, just down the rd from La Pineda, the beach is lovely and there are small play areas all along it for children,

you can get the train to Barcelona from Salou, well worth a visit, 

Tarragona is nice too, there is a Roman ampitheatre as well as a fort, and some nice shops.

Next to Salou on the opposite side to where you are going there is Cambrills which is a lovely little place with a nice harbour. I wish I could tell you more, 

I am sure the site will be lovely and you will have a great time


Anne


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

We stayed there about 3 years ago really like Salou great ice cream parlour down at the front, train gets a bit noisy runs along next to site, nice campsite, clean and tidy, would definately go again


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we have been to portaventura a few times its a full day out and well priced thre are camp sites near by (salou) and also loads at tarragona see here
chapter


----------



## 109168 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies...its nice to hear from you all..best wishes..muppet


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi, we stayed on La Pineda about this time last year. Lovely site, very clean and very quiet - we were the only people on it!!!


----------

